# Dr Tim's Pursuit



## 6Goldens (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi folks! I am brand new here but frequent the GR forum. My 5 year old Golden rescue has been doing great on Orijen 6Fish for the last 18 months or so. We got Rocky when he was just turning 2 and the first year or so was very difficult with chronic scratching and skin infections. Previous owner said he was highly allergic to chicken and perhaps beef. As you will read later, I don't think Rocky is allergic to anything except the stress of being re-homed. I was looking for another high quality alternative to 6Fish and a person suggested DT's Pursuit. I came on this forum to do a little research and discovered a long and contentious thread between forum members and Dr Tim. I wasn't sure but it appeared most of the posters had some reason to question Dr Tim 's motives, integrity and nutrition credentials. Almost everyone had a negative opinion of the Pursuit formula. I read this after I had already purchased my first bag. I am still working off my last bag of 6Fish so Rocky is getting 6Fish in the am and Pursuit in the pm. He loves Pursuit and seems to be doing great on it.

So, I am wondering if anyone else is feeding Pursuit and if people are feeling better about DT's dog food in general. Thanks.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Well you'll see a lot of time we have Dr. Tim's pushers and major advocates which is ridiculous. Look at a past few threads and you'll understand. Personally, I think it's below average. I don't like all the fillers in it and it has a lack of meat to me. All the oat flours, rice flours, etc. I just don't want that in a food. I'd stick with Orijen.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its really sad. I think Tim is pretty knowledgeable but as stated, he has this team(is it really?...or is it just one person) who patrols the forums and tend to rub people the wrong way. Its always the same...attacks on Champion, Wellness and claims of Sled Dog Champions in 1,200 countries... 
His food seems really solid too. But all of our antenna's are now up whenever we see his stuff pushed. Personally, I think the approach has hurt his brand more than anything else. 

Once people think you are up to something or have deep financial stakes in something...and are less than genuine about your comments, you are toast. At least with many of us.


----------



## 6Goldens (Aug 3, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> its really sad. I think Tim is pretty knowledgeable but as stated, he has this team(is it really?...or is it just one person) who patrols the forums and tend to rub people the wrong way. Its always the same...attacks on Champion, Wellness and claims of Sled Dog Champions in 1,200 countries...
> His food seems really solid too. But all of our antenna's are now up whenever we see his stuff pushed. Personally, I think the approach has hurt his brand more than anything else.
> 
> Once people think you are up to something or have deep financial stakes in something...and are less than genuine about your comments, you are toast. At least with many of us.


I guess I am naive enough to think this person just believes in Dr Tim's and Annamaet. I have read many of her posts which recommend a variety of foods - I don't believe she can be on that many payrolls.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It's the same person over and over again. On different forums these people pop up. If it was just on here once or twice, maybe it's just a coincidence, but it's all over do many times it's ridiculous.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> its really sad. I think Tim is pretty knowledgeable but as stated, he has this team(is it really?...or is it just one person) who patrols the forums and tend to rub people the wrong way. Its always the same...attacks on Champion, Wellness and claims of Sled Dog Champions in 1,200 countries...
> His food seems really solid too. But all of our antenna's are now up whenever we see his stuff pushed. Personally, I think the approach has hurt his brand more than anything else.
> 
> Once people think you are up to something or have deep financial stakes in something...and are less than genuine about your comments, you are toast. At least with many of us.


Ppl who didn't know better could even question this, there are posters out there that are paid to do negative posts you know. That's why I don't think any of this is fruitful and nothing of what anyone preach over and over makes whatever product any better, or worse.

Bored ppl "think" up all kinds of things. Some here once accused me of selling food out of a store somewhere, then the story changed to me being affiliated with a brand. I never got an answer as to which one, that would be interesting. Anyways, as anyone who read what I recommend in various threads will understand it's all a bunch of lies, probably because I get up in ppl's grills here and there.

I don't get the energy put into discussing if the person in question got financial ties or not. Dr. Tim's food stand on it's own legs and according to pretty much everyone who have tried the various formulas it is a very good alternative. I have personally never tried it but I usually put it into the mix of brands when ppl ask because of the good feedback I read various places.

oh, yeah, Tim is pretty knowledgeable, thx :smile: Oh, not me? Oh well, this Tim have to bask in the shadow then :sad:

pssst; the only irony here really is that he now occupy the two first threads here :\


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

apples to oranges, Vike. You have stood out here for awhile now so its probably safe to say most of us know the comments made against you lacked backing.

Re. Tim... its always the same. Posters with only a few posts and BAM.. here we go with the same stuff about sled Dog champions, and how Acana is a scam, state of the art facilities in Ohio(of which I am still researching and finding that some production techniques are not as state of the art as some would lead us to believe)...... and as I recall, a jab against grain free foods, which ironically Tim's now offers. 

As I said above, I have no issues with his food and frankly wouldn't mind trying it(not available in my area as far as I know). Again, my only issue is that something just doesn't smell right with it all. Why on earth would there be this constant stream of people popping into forums pushing the food? I'm open to suggestions, it just feels really funny.


----------



## 6Goldens (Aug 3, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> apples to oranges, Vike. You have stood out here for awhile now so its probably safe to say most of us know the comments made against you lacked backing.
> 
> Re. Tim... its always the same. Posters with only a few posts and BAM.. here we go with the same stuff about sled Dog champions, and how Acana is a scam, state of the art facilities in Ohio(of which I am still researching and finding that some production techniques are not as state of the art as some would lead us to believe)...... and as I recall, a jab against grain free foods, which ironically Tim's now offers.
> 
> As I said above, I have no issues with his food and frankly wouldn't mind trying it(not available in my area as far as I know). Again, my only issue is that something just doesn't smell right with it all. Why on earth would there be this constant stream of people popping into forums pushing the food? I'm open to suggestions, it just feels really funny.


I will be very interested in what you find out about Ohio Pet Food. A while back someone suggested Canine Caviar. I didn't get any because I was afraid of allergies, but it did give me a reason to check-out Ohio Pet Food. Seemed like they were a first-rate outfit which, I believe, has never been involved in a recall. However, I think Canine Caviar stopped manufacturing there which makes me wonder if there is a problem. One of the reasons I want to move away from Orijen is the on-going plant odor problems which are causing Orijen to constantly tinker with process conditions. I have some experience in manufacturing and place as much value on the process quality control as I do on ingredient quality.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

6Goldens said:


> I will be very interested in what you find out about Ohio Pet Food. A while back someone suggested Canine Caviar. I didn't get any because I was afraid of allergies, but it did give me a reason to check-out Ohio Pet Food. Seemed like they were a first-rate outfit which, I believe, has never been involved in a recall. However, I think Canine Caviar stopped manufacturing there which makes me wonder if there is a problem. One of the reasons I want to move away from Orijen is the on-going plant odor problems which are causing Orijen to constantly tinker with process conditions. I have some experience in manufacturing and place as much value on the process quality control as I do on ingredient quality.


May I suggest Canidae Pure then? They just got their own manufacturing factory and I like their formulas. I believe there is something called Satori or Santori that seems good too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've read over and over that Purina has some of the cleanest, most state of the art facilities in the petfood business. Seriously, I'm not kidding either. In fact, the lady who wrote the Dog Food Project mentioned this recently. Why don't we start raving about Purina and Dog Chow and whatever utter garbage they are selling now?


----------



## 6Goldens (Aug 3, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I've read over and over that Purina has some of the cleanest, most state of the art facilities in the petfood business. Seriously, I'm not kidding either. In fact, the lady who wrote the Dog Food Project mentioned this recently. Why don't we start raving about Purina and Dog Chow and whatever utter garbage they are selling now?


Purina is very popular with several folks over on the GR forum. I take your point though. No way I am feeding my dog unnamed animal fat and dead pets (aka "Fluffy" to quote a former AAFCO exec).


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I've read over and over that Purina has some of the cleanest, most state of the art facilities in the petfood business. Seriously, I'm not kidding either. In fact, the lady who wrote the Dog Food Project mentioned this recently. Why don't we start raving about Purina and Dog Chow and whatever utter garbage they are selling now?


I can rave about Purina Farms, but definitely not Purina. :wink:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> apples to oranges, Vike. You have stood out here for awhile now so its probably safe to say most of us know the comments made against you lacked backing.
> 
> Re. Tim... its always the same. Posters with only a few posts and BAM.. here we go with the same stuff about sled Dog champions, and how Acana is a scam, state of the art facilities in Ohio(of which I am still researching and finding that some production techniques are not as state of the art as some would lead us to believe)...... and as I recall, a jab against grain free foods, which ironically Tim's now offers.
> 
> As I said above, I have no issues with his food and frankly wouldn't mind trying it(not available in my area as far as I know). Again, my only issue is that something just doesn't smell right with it all. Why on earth would there be this constant stream of people popping into forums pushing the food? I'm open to suggestions, it just feels really funny.


Thanks Kevin, appreciate it 

Obviously, I read the same stuff as everyone else, I just don't care that much I guess, if anything it just spark more of the investigative side of me.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I've read over and over that Purina has some of the cleanest, most state of the art facilities in the petfood business. Seriously, I'm not kidding either. In fact, the lady who wrote the Dog Food Project mentioned this recently. Why don't we start raving about Purina and Dog Chow and whatever utter garbage they are selling now?


Kevin, OPFs had a totally different technique to their manufacturing for quite a long time. I am not sure if other plants have started to copy this or not which is why I say "had." OPFs also has excellent quality control. The foods produced by the plant are why they get great feedback. Great cook rates, digestibility and finished products.


----------

